# Forum > FPS > Overwatch Exploits|Hacks > Overwatch Chat >  Is there any Overwatch hacks undetected and working?

## SadLife

Hi , is there any Overwatch hacks undetected and working?

----------


## KampfMuffin

You are using *cheats*. So there's always the possibility that it gets detected.
If you want to cheat on your main account that you get to GM or sth, you will be banned within one week.
No hack is safe, and pretty much every hack got banned.
Unless you want to spend much money on Accounts or you live in Korea, you won't come far.

----------


## SadLife

Okay... Thanks

----------


## PandaDays

My hack did not get detected and the user base is all safe  :Wink:  and no ban

----------


## DaVinci20

> You are using *cheats*. So there's always the possibility that it gets detected.
> If you want to cheat on your main account that you get to GM or sth, you will be banned within one week.
> No hack is safe, and pretty much every hack got banned.
> Unless you want to spend much money on Accounts or you live in Korea, you won't come far.


Even the premium monthyl hacks with no ban records ?

----------


## DvASystems

> Even the premium monthyl hacks with no ban records ?


Well, it's a bit complicated than that.
For instance I and several other cheat sellers advertised no bans for several months, that tune changed of course eventually. The problem is also with their anti-cheat not actively catching all cheaters, meaning the banwaves are less frequent because they are trying to net as many offenders are possible.

However at this point, if you are paranoid about public or paid cheats you can just build your own.
There's a lot of source codes at this point for AHK/C++/JS/C# which you can learn from.

----------


## Userpass

Is there any undetected aimbots out there?

From my recalls so have almost every cheat been detected unless some private ones?

Almost every cheat from what I see is just a modified version of the ahk pixel bots, 

Is there any "real" ones that work and will not get my account auto banned?

----------


## Roast

> Is there any undetected aimbots out there?
> 
> From my recalls so have almost every cheat been detected unless some private ones?
> 
> Almost every cheat from what I see is just a modified version of the ahk pixel bots, 
> 
> Is there any "real" ones that work and will not get my account auto banned?


You'll have to define what "real" is if you want an accurate answer. Do you define "real" as memory reading/writing? If so, no public bypasses or even any recent resources are available for vanguard so you're out of luck. Any cheat that is posted on a public forum is much easier to get banned using than a privately made cheat.

If by "real" you mean one that isn't copy paste from other public sources, there are a couple posted around the forum, but most are premium with monthly subscriptions.

----------

